

Show HN: Simple bulk emailer with Google Spreadsheet - ccvannorman
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsOYW-WY3yMTdE1aUElHNm1wNVA4NnZtWnhHTE1sdEE&usp=sharing#gid=0

======
eddyparkinson
Looks nice and simple.

Two, more advanced, Mail merge programs for google spreadsheets:

1) Yet Another Mail Merge
[https://sites.google.com/site/scriptsexamples/available-
web-...](https://sites.google.com/site/scriptsexamples/available-web-
apps/mail-merge) 2) FormEmailer
[https://sites.google.com/site/formemailer/](https://sites.google.com/site/formemailer/)

------
Nostromos
Streak has the best version of this.
([https://www.streak.com/](https://www.streak.com/))

